# Storing Citrus Zest



## htc (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi, how do you think I should store orange, lime or lemon zest? I was thinking that as I use up the fruit, it'd be a great way to stock pile some zest away. But I don't know how I should do this? Zest into a tupperware and freeze? Or dry it out first? I would end up baking with it (if that matters) How long do you think it'd last?

Thanks!


----------



## Constance (Nov 3, 2005)

If I were you, I'd grate the zest onto squares of waxed paper in the amounts you would commonly use, let it dry a bit, then stack the squares of waxed paper in a plastic container and freeze. That way, you could take out a little at a time. You might want to fold the individual sheets in half before stacking it, to prevent the layers from sticking together.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 3, 2005)

We usually just peel the lemon, Orange etc, put it in a plastic bag and make it as air-tight as possible and freeze them.  Grind them still frozen as needed.  Works just fine!


----------



## daisy (Nov 3, 2005)

Aside from using finely grated citrus rind in recipes, I also make Chocolate Coated Citrus rind. I remove the rind in segments (which give more evenly-sized pieces when coated with chocolate) - it's easy to scoop out the pith with a teaspoon this way, too. Then I freeze it in a plastic bag until it's required. Some of it I'll put through the food processor - just a zap or two will give 'finely grated' - and I put that into a separate plastic bag and freeze it. I make sure that it's packed flat and thin, like a pancake. You can make several 'pancakes', divided by plastic wrap. That way, it's easy to break off a piece of the required size - if you freeze it in fat lump, you'll need a hammer and chisel! Then back into the freezer until next time. You can also cut the rind segments into very thin strips for garnishes etc and freeze them separately, if desired.


----------



## hellschef (Nov 4, 2005)

yep, thats how we doit. all of the above!


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

We grate zest into an ice cube tray to freeze and then turn into a bag.  Likewise for juice - ice cubes and bag.


----------

